# Little miss Gemma update



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Going to the groomer tomorrow. Her hair grows soooooo fast! Twice as fast as the poodles. The hair on her head grows like a weed, so I'm going to have them do a TK on her tomorrow. I probably shouldn't though because the poodles will rip it out as soon as they see it. I don't know what it is about TK and ear bows, but they last no more than an hour when they get home. Maybe I'll have them not put a bow and that will keep them from noticing?? 

Food: she has gained weight nicely! She has filled out now. She loves to eat! She has come a long way from the dog who didn't know what a food bowl was. 

Potty: still pee pad trained. She has the stinkiest poop I've ever smelled. EVER!! All of the dogs eat the same food. Missy and Ash have virtually smell-free poop. Gemma can clear a room. Why?? One thing though is that she cannot hold her bladder as long as the poodles can. She has to come out for a pee break at night. 

Social: loves everyone. Still a bit mouthy. All teeth have finally come in. 
Loves to tear paper up. 

Sisters: she can hold her own with the playing and rough housing now with the poodles. She and Ash mainly play fight. Missy ignores her and runs to my lap for belly rubs during the playing. Smart poodle!!

I'll post pics tomorrow.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Gemma sounds like she has embedded herself in your heart quite firmly! Stinky poops and all! I know with certain foods Molly's get stinky too....I've heard chlorophyll works for that! Don't know cuz I just change foods all the time anyway Hahaha! (Mollys got an iron gut)


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Sounds like everything is going great!! So glad to hear this!!! (Read)

I remember when you first mentioned Gemma ...  Hehehe it was so exciting  look how wonderfully things have turned out 

I'm Happy for you all ❤


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Aww, what a fantastic girl she is, a total gem!
Have you thought of adding prozyme or something like that too her food?


----------

